# Solar Panel/Dometic Fridge



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

I would like to hear from anyone who has direct experience of powering a Dometic AES equipped fridge from a connection on an appropriate solar regulator, eg Votronic ?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

To run a fridge directly from solar I think you would need more panels than would fit on your roof.


Trevor


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*fridge on solar power*

You would need to generate a lot of power at 12v and then use an inverter to give you 230v. (These only run on 12v when you are driving). You would need a lot of panels and batteries, its just not worth it - buy a generator if you need to run it off grid on 230v or stick to gas.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank-you both, but I really want to hear from someone who has done it.

The boat's fridge needs to be replaced. I have 600w of solar panels and 10x130ah batteries. Instead of replacing the fridge with another 230v domestic ( which requires me to run the boat's invertor 24x7) I'd thought of a Dometic to give more power options. Can't find many dometic users on the 'boaty' forums I inhabit but lots of m/h have them, hence the question here....

Now, anyone actually used the solar input on a Dometic fridge, hmmm ??


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Well that makes a little more sense. You did not mention in your original post that you had that much battery and solar capacity. We presumed it was for a motorhome not a boat :lol: :lol: 

It would be possible to connect up to the 12V element on the fridge but these run at a lower wattage than the 230V element hence not as good at cooling.

You would still be drawing just about all the power that your solar panels could generate in good sun conditions.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Compressor fridges use less current, Waeco do a few different models


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Run*

I run ours from solar (in sunnier climates).

It is the Large AES fridge/freezer.

I run it via the Schaudt Solar and Schaudt Elektroblock.

But on our old Motorhome, I ran a small Coolzone Domestic compressor fridge freezer from solar panels and batteries.

A Compressor fridge using one of Danfoss's energy optimised R600a Compressors will be very efficient to use via Solar.

TM


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

subfiver said:


> Thank-you both, but I really want to hear from someone who has done it.
> 
> The boat's fridge needs to be replaced. I have 600w of solar panels and 10x130ah batteries. Instead of replacing the fridge with another 230v domestic ( which requires me to run the boat's invertor 24x7) I'd thought of a Dometic to give more power options. Can't find many dometic users on the 'boaty' forums I inhabit but lots of m/h have them, hence the question here....
> 
> Now, anyone actually used the solar input on a Dometic fridge, hmmm ??


No not done that, however I would suggest having a look at the technical specs on Dometics or Thetfords web sites.

The docs should give you the details for the ampage on the 12v circuit, however remember that within the MH on 12v all it does is maintain the fridge / freezer at the temp it is at that time.


----------

